# 3 peak challenge? Ok for a cockapoo?



## Darrude (Jan 28, 2018)

Me and my wife are doing the Yorkshire 3 peaks in a few months. I really want to do with the dog, but she doesn't. I generally walk him up to a maximum of 15 miles in day, which he seems ok with, but my wife doesn't think he'll do the 26 mile challenge, especially if it's a hot day. Any thoughts? Anybody done anything similar with their cockapoo?

Happy to chuck him in the rivers to cool him down, and obviously will be taking plenty of water.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hard to say. It will depend on the fitness level of the dog. I would be inclined to say to say go for it but maybe buy a dog backpack that you can use incase he gets tired.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

We haven't done the 3 peaks, but we've been up Snowdon & Scafell on separate occasions with our now 8 year old 'poo. 

He was fairly knackered after Snowdon, we had torrential weather for it - in the 35 years my Dad's been hiking up he said it was definitely the worst & he felt terrible for taking us all up on the day! Poor Bailey was soaking wet & shaking at the end, it wasn't really fair on the dogs.

Scafell was a gorgeous clear sky day, but Bailey did begin to find the boulder field at the top quite difficult to navigate & I had heard it can be really quite dangerous for them if they slip at all. My partner stopped near the top with Bailey & I continued up through the boulder field. 

Things to consider for us were / are - 
- The weather - if it's torrential it really wasn't fair on Bailey, although in hindsight an Equafleece dog suit would have been perfect for the day!
- The terrain - The top of Scafell was getting very difficult for him
- Injuries - Bailey has on occasion pulled muscles while out hiking & we've had to turn around and carry him back to the car
- Energy / Water - We take a little dog food & PLENTY of water

I hope this helps!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

As per the above advice, for a mature dog that is regularly exercised, I expect you’ll have no problems. I used to take our cocker spaniels to The Lakes and they’d keep going all day long.


----------



## Darrude (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies, we have decided he will do the training but not the actual event, so far got him to 16 miles and he seems fine afterwards, but he is definitely struggling with the hotter weather, so don't want to risk it with him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

titumiya said:


> Whether you decide to take on The Great North Run, trek through stunning scenery or brave an abseil, we'll support you from start to finish, and you'll be raising funds to help train more amazing hearing dogs.
> 
> By joining the many others who have taken on a fun challenge to raise money for Hearing Dogs, your kindness will help deaf people to leave loneliness behind and reconnect with life.


Another comment from you copied and pasted from elsewhere which bears no relation to the original thread!


----------

